
The latest millennial trend: Ditching the city to go live on a farm - fahd777
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-latest-millennial-trend-ditching-the-city-to-go-live-on-a-farm/
======
eesmith
"The Department of Agriculture has found that for only the second time in the
last century, the number of farmers under 35 years of age is increasing."

When was the first time?

I couldn't find that out, but I did find
[https://www.agcensus.usda.gov/Publications/2012/Online_Resou...](https://www.agcensus.usda.gov/Publications/2012/Online_Resources/Highlights/Farm_Demographics/)
which shows that in 2012 there were 109,119 "principle operators" in the age
range 25-34 and 106,735 in the 2007 census.

Not much growth, but it is growth. There was bigger growth in the 55 and older
categories.

And the average age of principle operator when up by a year between 2007 and
2012. It's increased every census of agriculture, and is now 58.3 years,
compared to 50.5 years in 1982.

To go along with that,"In 2012, the number of new farmers who have been on
their current operation less than ten years was down 20 percent from 2007."

